# Mac OS X sur un iMac G3 500



## poussy45 (20 Mars 2005)

bonsoir

j'ai un souci cela fait + d'une semaine et je désespère j'ai eu connaissance de votre site par

al02 qui ma gentiment répondu et je le remercie encore voilà j'expose mon problème

j'ai 1 imac G3 500mhz 128MO VERSION MAC OS9.2 maj version 4.1.9.1 chez apple

j'ai voulu installer mac OSX sur le imac j'ai un message d'erreur lorsque je mets le cd mac 

OSX fournit avec mon powerbook :

bundled software ne peut pas être installer

comment dois-je faire ?

si je mets une autre version mac OSX qui m'a été donné chez apple j'ai le message

d'erreur suivant :

ce disque est estompé( en parlant de mon disque dur) car une version antérieur de mac

OSX n'est pas installé
j'ai formater mon disk avec OS9 ensuite j'ai mis la maj sur 9.1 ensuite j'ai mis OS 9.2

le disk n'est pas partitionné je sais pas comment faire

merci de me venir en aide ce serait vraiment surper sympa je débute dans mac et voila

merci bonne soirée je souhaite avec un(ou une) sauveur


----------



## Tiri (21 Mars 2005)

salut poussy45. je pense que tu as le problème suivant:
ton premier disque d'installation est spécifique pour un powerbook et ne marchera pas avec un imac 500.
ton deuxième disque d'installation est un disque de mise-à-jour ou de récupération.

possible?


----------



## lalou (21 Mars 2005)

Tiri a dit:
			
		

> salut poussy45. je pense que tu as le problème suivant:
> ton premier disque d'installation est spécifique pour un powerbook et ne marchera pas avec un imac 500.
> ton deuxième disque d'installation est un disque de mise-à-jour ou de récupération.
> 
> possible?



bonjour à vous deux,

Je ne pense pas que les CD ou DVD d'installation d'OSX soient spécifique à tel ou tel machine... En tout cas, ils ne devraient pas refuser l'installation.
Puorrais-tu préciser quelles version d'OSX tu veux installer ?

Pour formater et partitionner ton DD à l'installation d'OS9, rien de plus simple:
-> Demarre sur le CD d'OS9 (en maintenant le touche C au démarrage)
-> Ouvre le dossier Utilitaire 
-> Lance Outil Disque Dur et procède à l'initialisation de ton disque dur en créant  le nombre de partitions que tu souhaites
-> Une fois, tes partitions créées, il ne te reste plus aucune données sur ton DD, tu réintalles le système d'exploitation en cliquant sur l'icône Installation MacOS

Je te conseille de créer 2 partitions: Une pour OS9 et une pour OSX.

Essaie ça et dis nous si tu as tjrs les messages d'erreur.

A+


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2005)

C'est bien cette MAJ que tu as fait ?

Sinon les DVD fonctionnent sur toutes les machines, mais c'est illégal, une licence par machine sinon c'est du piratage  :modo:


----------



## al02 (21 Mars 2005)

poussy45 a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir
> 
> j'ai un souci cela fait + d'une semaine et je désespère j'ai eu connaissance de votre site par
> 
> al02 qui ma gentiment répondu et je le remercie encore voilà j'expose mon problème




Salut poussy45, et bienvenue sur MacGé.

Tu vois qu'ici, les macusers te répondent.

Les conseils donnés ont-ils fait avancer le schmilblic ?


----------



## fredtravers (21 Mars 2005)

n'oubliez pas de faire la mise à jour du firmware AVANT d'installer le X, sinon vous le fusillez ...


----------



## azrael24 (22 Mars 2005)

j'ai le meme probleme que pousy45 et au risque de passer pour un ignare c'est quoi le frimware et comment on le met à jour?


----------



## fredtravers (22 Mars 2005)

Bonjour
Je ne sais pas exactement ce que c'est que le firmware, c'est probablement le tout premier programme résident dans le mac et qui assure son fonctionnement < nu >  
Il est sur le site de La Pomme dans les mises à jour
Moi j'avais trouvé le lien sur macB et sur le tracker.fr  il y a longtemps.
Ensuite, et seulement ensuite, on peut mettre le X, sans oublier que la panthere mange toute seule 256 de RAM .... donc prevoir une belle memoire pour utiliser les applications ensuite
Ceci dit, même sur mon DV 400 G3, le X est grand bonheur de stabilité de simplicité .... avec la reserve de ne pas utiliser d'adsl usb mais ethernet +++


----------



## gaetan (22 Mars 2005)

Bonjur,

attention, avant d'installer Panther sur un iMac G3 Dv, mettre à jour le firmware sous 9.1 uniquement. Procéder ensuite aux mise à jour 9.2 et 9.2.2. Le firmware se trouve sur le site d'Apple:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75130

Pour les mises à jour successives :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75288

Pur une install étape par étape :
http://www.apple.com/macosx/upgrade/installation/

Perso, je n'ai partitionné mon disque sur mon iMac DV 500 et je l'ai utilisé pendant 6 moins avec 256 Mo de ram. Maintenant, il a 640 Mo et se porte comme un charme.


----------



## paulou30 (22 Mars 2005)

Histoire de me méler à la conversation pour n'être pas que lecteur.
J'ai fait le même truc il y a longtemps, installer OSX sur un Imac, mais j'ai gardé l'environnement classic car mon imprimante (epson 66O)ne marchait pas dessus ainsi que mes vieilles applications (qui servent sur d'autres ordis) . Ca fait un gros traffic quand on veut enregistrer une page web.
Bon, j'ai toujours du ma avec osX même si ça fait 2 ans que j'y suis dessus. pas glop, pas glop.
 Heureusement j'ai plein d'autres mac récupérés avec ox 7.5 qui me servent de temps en temps et je retrouve mes aises.
Ah mon premier Mac + (qui marche encore)
C'est vrai que je ne pas un spécialiste;
Alors bon courage .


----------



## poussy45 (22 Mars 2005)

bonjour à tous 


merci pour vos réponses.

je souhaite installer osx 10.3

je suis en os9 j'ai la maj os 9.1 1 cd os 9.2 et 1 cd donné par le commercial apple osx 10.1
car je lui est dit que je voulais passer en osx.

je suis pas réellement dans l'illégalité puisque je viens d acheter 1 poowerbook avec mac osx et j'(ai 1 imac donc je voulais simplement le mettre sur cette version voilà.

losque je mets le cd mac osx de mon powerbook dans mon imac il me mets :

bundler software ne peut pas être installé.

avec le cd donné par le commercial mac os10.1 il me met :

ce disque est estompé car une version antérieur de mac osx n est pas installé

donc la je suis en train de reformater mon disk dur avec mac os9 ensuite je vais installer 

la maj mac os9.1 et d après ce que dit gaetan il faut que je fasse la maj du firMware 

avant de mettre mac os 9.2 ???

et ensuite ou je trouve 9.2.2 car moi je passe de 9.2 à 10.1 est ce pour cela que ça ne 

passe pas ???


----------



## ThiGre (22 Mars 2005)

poussy45 a dit:
			
		

> avec le cd donné par le commercial mac os10.1 il me met :
> ce disque est estompé car une version antérieur de mac osx n est pas installé


Ça veut dire que ton CD est une mise à jour du 10.0 et qu'il faut donc le 10.0 pour mettre à jour en 10.1


			
				poussy45 a dit:
			
		

> donc la je suis en train de reformater mon disk dur avec mac os9 ensuite je vais installer
> la maj mac os9.1  et d après ce que dit gaetan il faut que je fasse la maj du firMware
> avant de mettre mac os 9.2 ???
> et ensuite ou je trouve 9.2.2 car moi je passe de 9.2 à 10.1 est ce pour cela que ça ne
> passe pas ???


Il FAUT faire la mise à jour firmware avant toute tentative d'installation d'OS X, sous peine de griller la carte vidéo (500 euros de réparation . Mais peut importe quand sous système 9.

9.2.2 se trouve sur internet, par le menu mise à jour de logiciels dans le tableau de bord.

Par contre tu ne peux pas passer de 9.x à 10.1. C'est une vieille version instable et ton CD n'est pas un CD complet. Il te faut une version Panther ou une version Tiger quand elle sortira.

Ton powerbook est livré avec un DVD normalement, tu pourrais en théorie brancher ton iMac en mode target sur ton Powerbook (avec un cable fireWire) pour faire une installation de panther sur DVD lu par le PB sur le disque dur de l'iMac. Mais bon il te manquera une licence de toute façon. Ça peut-être toléré si tu n'utilises pas les 2 os X en même temps.


----------



## poussy45 (22 Mars 2005)

oui je peux essayer de mettre panther sur mon imac en restant sur mac os9.2 ????

et j'aurais les applications idvd, iphoto ect....


----------



## ThiGre (22 Mars 2005)

poussy45 a dit:
			
		

> oui je peux essayer de mettre panther sur mon imac en restant sur mac os9.2 ????
> 
> ça veut dire quoi lu par le pb ???



ça veut dire que si tu n'as pas de lecteur DVD sur l'iMac, tu ne peux pas installer l'os X du powerbook livré sur ....... DVD 

il faut donc brancher l'iMac sur le Powerbook en mode target (comme un disque dur externe) puis mettre le DVD dans le powerbook et lancer l'installation sur le disque firewire visible sur le bureau du powerbook qui correspond à l'iMac 

Si tu as un lecteur de DVD sur l'iMac ou si tu as Panther sur CD, alors c'est plus simple 

ouf ai-je été clair


----------



## azrael24 (22 Mars 2005)

par rapport a la remarque de Gaetan le probleme c'est que moi j'ai mac os 9.0.3 et il ni a pas de firmware a telecharger sur apple pour cet Os, le minimum c'est Os 9.1.
 je fais comment ???


----------



## NightWalker (22 Mars 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> par rapport a la remarque de Gaetan le probleme c'est que moi j'ai mac os 9.0.3 et il ni a pas de firmware a telecharger sur apple pour cet Os, le minimum c'est Os 9.1.
> je fais comment ???



Tu trouveras ici les mises à jour OS 9


----------



## azrael24 (22 Mars 2005)

ok je le telecharge mais comme j'ai du tres bas debit j'ai le temps :hein: 
mais une autre petite question si je met a jour mon Os je risque pas d'éffacer le contenu du mon DD?


----------



## NightWalker (22 Mars 2005)

Non...  mais par sécurité, fais quand même des sauvegardes


----------



## elektroseb (22 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon les DVD fonctionnent sur toutes les machines, mais c'est illégal, une licence par machine sinon c'est du piratage  :modo:



Pas d'accord, car quand j'ai eu mon G5, la version DVD d'OSX livrée avec ne pouvait pas s'installer sur mon imac DV SE (qui a bien un lecteur DVD)


----------



## gaetan (23 Mars 2005)

> Elektroseb: je crois que tu as raison mais vu que tout le monde dit le contraire,et n'ayant pas cette expérience, j'ai préféré me taire. Mais plusieurs cas sur ces forums ont relevé qu'un disque d'install issu d'une machine (iMac par exemple) ne pouvait pas s'installer sur un autre modèle différent (powerbook par exemple). 

> poussy45: oublie impérativement OS 10.1 au risque d'être dégoûté : c'était une beta avancée.  Si tu fais une install, fais la directement en 10.3 ce qui te permet d'être productif immédiatement et d'avoir une excellente expérience utilisateur. Pour Tiger, il faudra attendre quelque temps pour connaître sa réactivité sur un iMac G3 500 après que des téméraires aient effectuéecette install. Panther sur iMac G3 a de nombreux adeptes donc tu es sûr que cela fonctionne.

Pour l'upgrade des différents OS 9, j'ai mis les liens Apple dans ma précédente réponse.

Par contre, si tu es en connection 56k, ce sera extrêmement long puisque chaque mise à jour pèse environ 80 Mo ! Si tu as un pote qui a l'adsl, demande-lui de les télécharger et te les mettre sur cd (c'est ce que j'ai fait quand je n'avais pas l'adsl).

Je te reconfirme que l'upgrade du firmware se fait impérativement sous 9.1 dixit Apple.


----------



## azrael24 (23 Mars 2005)

95Mo pour l'update de la version francaise  heureusement que j'ai un pote qui a l'adsl ,je lui ai preté ma cle usb


----------



## JPTK (23 Mars 2005)

elektroseb a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord, car quand j'ai eu mon G5, la version DVD d'OSX livrée avec ne pouvait pas s'installer sur mon imac DV SE (qui a bien un lecteur DVD)



Exceptions, je peux te citer le même cas mais inverse  J'ai tjs pas compris par contre il est vrai ce qui faisait que parfois, rarement, ça ne fonctionnait pas.


----------



## elektroseb (23 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Exceptions, je peux te citer le même cas mais inverse  J'ai tjs pas compris par contre il est vrai ce qui faisait que parfois, rarement, ça ne fonctionnait pas.



Pour l'installer, j'ai eu recours au mode target (mais juste pour voir si ça marchait hein!! Après je l'ai viré  ) et là, aucun problème en passant par le lecteur du G5


----------



## poussy45 (24 Mars 2005)

bonjour à tous,et merci encore pour votre soutient...

bon j'ai réussit à mettre mon imac g3 avec fonction dvd sur mac OSX 10.2 universel 

maintenant le soucis c'est d installer la maj mac osx 10.3

je l'ais télécharger sur apple 10.3 mais apparemment je ne peut pas passer de mac osx 10.2 

à 10.3 Il faut que je procède par étape le problème c'est que je ne trouve pas les maj du 

10.2 sur le site apple

si quelqu'un a un lien a me donner ou quelque renseignement je les prends.

merci encor à tous le forum pour votre aide c'est super sympa


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2005)

Salut,


Malheureusement de 10.2 à 10.3 il s'agit d'une mise à jour majeur... cette mise à jour ne peut être téléchargée... Tu dois acheter la version 10.3 pour l'avoir,mais vu que le 10.4 ne devrait tarder à sortir...

En fait, 10.2 est en quelle version ? (10.2.x)


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2005)

poussy45 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous,et merci encore pour votre soutient...
> 
> bon j'ai réussit à mettre mon imac g3 avec fonction dvd sur mac OSX 10.2 universel
> 
> ...



Yes je les ai cherchées hier également pour un pote qui est en 10.2.0 et j'ai rien trouvé non plus, bizarre... y avait bien une mise à jour combinée en 10.2.8 mais elle fonctionnait que pour les G5, il voulait pas me la Dl en tout cas.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2005)

Vous pouvez donwloader le combo 10.2.8 ici ( je vous jure que ce n'est pas mon serveur  )


----------



## azrael24 (24 Mars 2005)

HELP!!!  je viens enfin de demarrer mon ordi.

depuis que j'ai installé l'update mac Os 9.1 il me marque quasiment a chaque fois que  je le demarre:
 "désollée une erreur est survenue "Finder"
 erreur type 10    REDEMARRER"

et depuis que j'ai mis a jour le firmware si il ne marque pas se qui est ecrit au dessus il me charge le bureau normalement et se bloque totalement peut apres sans meme pouvoir bouger la souris ou "option+alt+esc" je suis oubligé de le debrancher ce qui ne doit pas l'arranger.

je regrette fortement mac Os 9.0.3 mais je dois continuer a installer les autres Update pour pouvoir mettre Mac Os X.

SVP aidez moi ,dites moi se qui se passe


----------



## azrael24 (24 Mars 2005)

help me please


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> HELP!!!  je viens enfin de demarrer mon ordi.
> 
> depuis que j'ai installé l'update mac Os 9.1 il me marque quasiment a chaque fois que  je le demarre:
> "désollée une erreur est survenue "Finder"
> ...




Hum je sais pas trop quoi te dire, mis à part réinstaller OS9... Tu n'as pas un périphérique qui pourrait faire chier et que tu pourrais débrancher ?
As-tu essayé de reconstruire le bureau ?


----------



## azrael24 (24 Mars 2005)

non comment on reconstruit le bureau?


----------



## azrael24 (24 Mars 2005)

sinon comme peripherique j'ai un hub usb 2.0, une imprimante, un graveur cd-rw et une clé usb 256Mo mais elle n'est pas branchée

d'ailleur mon mac me dis que l'imprimante n'a pas assez de memoire pour imprimer?   

pour pas etre embeter je ne l'ai pas eteind


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2005)

Pas de modem ?

Pour reconstruire le bureau tu laisses appuyer sur "pomme+alt" quand le mac démarre et qu'il est sur le point d'arriver sur le bureau justement.

Pourquoi tu passes pas direct à OSX si tu as fait la maj du firmware ?

Quand tu as un truc qui plante bien comme ça, essaye de démarrer avec juste les périph essentiels de branchés, débranche tout le reste, on sait jamais 

Tu as combien de mémoire réelle d'ailleurs ??? Faut au moins 96 mo pour os 9, 128 pour installer OSX, 256 totalement conseillé et 512 c'est recommandé


----------



## gaetan (25 Mars 2005)

Une erreur type 10 au démarrage peur etre provoquée par un périphérique branché, non ? 
Zapper la pram en cas d'erreur type 10 peut être utile (3 bongs de démarrage si mes souvenirs sont bons) en faisant pomme+ option + P + R, cela réinitialise les réglages Sélecteur  et des tableaux de bords stockés dans la mémoire des paramètres (PRAM).


----------



## azrael24 (25 Mars 2005)

le modem est interne (j'ai du tres bas debit 33000 bps)
mais c'est bon j'ai reussi a arranger ca.
en fait je suis allé dans le gestionnaire d'extension et j'ai vu que j'etait avec les reglages de os9.1 (complet) et je l'ai mis sur reglage 3 en faissant mes reglages manuellement et tous remarche normalement meme l'imprimante.

sinon comment on peut savoir la version du firmware (et la version requise pour passer a mac Os X sans risque ) car je l'ai remi a jour comme c'est demandé mais je n'ai rien vu a l'ecran qui change a part la disparition de l'icone de mise a jour du firmware qui a disparue.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2005)

C'est bien un imac DV que tu as (lecteur à fente et non pas à tiroir) ?
Tu peux détailler ta config précisément ? 
Mémoire vive (ram) ?
Taille du disc dur ?
Vitesse du processeur ?

Sinon pour les imac DV, la MAJ dur firmware ce trouve ici

Si tu es en 4.1.9, c'est bon tu peux installer Panther.


----------



## azrael24 (25 Mars 2005)

j'ai un iMac DV G3 special edition graphite
400Mhz
128Mo RAM
disque dur 13Go
sinon c'est un lecteur cd/dvd à fente


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un iMac DV G3 special edition graphite
> 400Mhz
> 128Mo RAM
> disque dur 13Go
> sinon c'est un lecteur cd/dvd à fente



J'ai une copine qui a le même, tu as assez pour installer Panther mais pas pour l'utiliser, sinon tu vas t'arracher les cheveux. Mets une barrette en plus de 256 mo minimum et mieux une barrette de 512 mo.

Regarde ici, les prix sont corrects et les barrettes 100 % compatible mac.


----------



## azrael24 (25 Mars 2005)

j'ai touvé deux barrettes SDRAM PC 100 128Mo chacune sa ira?


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai touvé deux barrettes SDRAM PC 100 128Mo chacune sa ira?



Si elles fonctionnent pas de problèmes, mais tu peux jamais être sûr, surtout avec de la générique, de plus ça te sert à rien d'en avoir 2 puisque que tu as déjà une barrette de 128 mo sur l'imac et un seul slot de libre, donc ça te fera 256 mo en tout ce qui est vraiment limite, mais bon ça tournera.


----------



## azrael24 (25 Mars 2005)

c'est pas grave parce qu'à 15 euros les 2 ce n'est pas tres cher.
je crois qu'il y'a 3 slot non? enfin c'est pas grave.
d'ailleur si quelqu'un sait comment on fait pour les installer (plans ou autres)


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas grave parce qu'à 15 euros les 2 ce n'est pas tres cher.
> je crois qu'il y'a 3 slot non? enfin c'est pas grave.
> d'ailleur si quelqu'un sait comment on fait pour les installer (plans ou autres)



2 Slots. Pour ajouter de la ram c'est enfantin sur ce modèle, suffit de le retourner sur un drap ou autre pour protéger l'écran, d'ouvrir la trappe avec une pièce de monnaie, de débrancher le mac et puis voilà :


----------



## azrael24 (25 Mars 2005)

donc maintenant je peut installer mac Os X sans probleme, non?


----------



## azrael24 (25 Mars 2005)

donc maintenant je peut installer mac Os X sans probleme, non?


----------



## azrael24 (25 Mars 2005)

oups desolé pour le multi poste je n'ai pas fait expres


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2005)

Réponse ds le 36e post


----------



## azrael24 (26 Mars 2005)

d'accord j'ai plus qu'à l'acheter alors


----------



## azrael24 (26 Mars 2005)

au fait combien de disque dur on peut mettre ? et quel reference c'est ?
car 13 Go c'est vraiment juste


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2005)

En effet ton DD est "lent" (5400 tours), bruyant (il siffle un peu) et petit 

Il te faut un disc IDE Ata, il y a le très bon et silencieux SEAGATE 80 go par exemple, 7200 tours, pour 50 ¤ (il existe aussi en 40 go ou 120).

Tu peux en mettre un seul, et maxi 120 go. Tu vas gagner en performances en ayant un disc plus rapide, le mieux étant encore un DD avec 8 mo de cache et non pas 2 mo comme par défaut.

Et pour changer son DD c'est ici 

(tain je suis aux ptits soins avec toi t'as vu   )


----------



## azrael24 (26 Mars 2005)

merci pour les references et le site.

je ne vais pas me plaindre de ce traitement de faveur


----------



## azrael24 (26 Mars 2005)

de plus mon DD ne siffle pas mais il "grate" enormement


----------



## JPTK (27 Mars 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> de plus mon DD ne siffle pas mais il "grate" enormement



Moins t'as de ram et plus ça gratte, le mac utilise de l'espace sur le DD pour combler le manque de mémoire vive.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moins t'as de ram et plus ça gratte,


Enorme! :love:  d'autant plus si ton disque est petit et bien rempli


----------



## poussy45 (29 Mars 2005)

bonjour à tous,


j'ai installé donc mac osx 10.2 j'attends la version mac osx 10.3 qui va mettre fournit prochainement; donc tout va bien de ce côté pour le moment, et merci encore pour votre aide.

j'ai une question je veux rajouter maintenant de la mémoire car je suis en SDRAM 128 mo PC100-222-620 ok

j'ai appelé APPLE car j'ai une barette mémoire pc 133 128 mo en leur demandant si je pouvais mettre cette barette à la place de l'autre et acheter ensuite une 512mo en PC133

il ma dit que ce n'était pas possible, hors je vois sur le forum que cette l'on fait ils ont changé et sont passé en mémoire PC133 
que risque mon ordinateur si je lui mets cette barette est que cela va l amélioré sachant que j'achèterai ensuit un 512mo 

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## JPTK (29 Mars 2005)

poussy45 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> j'ai installé donc mac osx 10.2 j'attends la version mac osx 10.3 qui va mettre fournit prochainement; donc tout va bien de ce côté pour le moment, et merci encore pour votre aide.
> ...



Ca ne sert strictement à rien de mettre une PC 133 mhz à la place d'un PC 100 mhz puisque que ton bus système est de 100 mhz et qu'il ne gère pas de vitesses supérieures. En plus tu n'es même pas sûr qu'elle est compatible, si oui, elle sera downclocké, c'est à dire que cette barrette de 133 mhz tournera à 100 mhz, inutile donc.


----------



## akhuya (30 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir,

Merci à tous pour cette passionnante lecture   

Je voudrais à mon tour vous soumettre un cas d'étude  :hein: 
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses

J'ai un PowerBook G3 400MgH, 10 Go de DD, 576 Mo de RAM, sous Mac OS 9.2.2
De ce que je peux lire, entendre et voir (et sentir aussi mais ça c'est mon secret), OS X semble merveilleux....

Les différents vendeurs Mac a qui j'ai posé la question m'ont déconseillé de passer sur OS X avec ma configuration matérielle.

Qu'en penser vous ? Si cela est possible quelle serait la marche à suivre ?
Quelle version  10.x ? Panther - Tiger ?

Merci à tous  :love:


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2005)

akhuya a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Merci à tous pour cette passionnante lecture
> 
> ...



Salut 

Aucun problème pour passer à OSX avec cette config, j'émets juste un doute car il me semble avoir lu qu'il fallait que le PB dispose d'un port firewire (ton modèle n'en a pas) pour qu'il soit compatible, mais même dans ce cas, je me souviens avoir lu également qu'on pouvait contourner ce problème (à vérifier).

Alors certes ton DD est petit mais avec une install light de OSX (sans drivers et langues inutiles) on peut arriver à "2 go" seulement.

Panther tournera très bien, Tiger je ne sais pas, probablement tout autant, avec des effets en moins, rien de dramatique.

Tu peux toujours changer de DD sinon, ça donnera un coup de fouet à ta machine en plus.

Alors ok les applications Ilife seront difficiles à utiliser (iphoto, Imovie) mais le reste fonctionnera sans problèmes (oublie garage band). Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'utilise souvent panther sur un imac DV 400 mhz avec 384 mo de mémoire et ça tourne très bien, pour une utilisation basique (surf, mail, word) je vois même peu de différence avec mon PM G4 1 ghz et 1 go de ram.


----------



## akhuya (30 Mars 2005)

Merci pour cette réponse que je n'attendais pas avant au moins le lever du soleil 
 

J'ai oublié de le préciser mais mon PB a bien un port FireWire (400 je crois)

Pourquoi certaines applications fonctionneront mal ? manque d'espace DD ?
Un conseil pour un DD ? Un prix moyen ? Pas forcément facile a changer sur un portable, si?

Je fais du montage sur Final Cut, est ce que ce sera toujours possible ou je vais ramer ?

Pour l'installation, dois-je comme tu l'expliques plus haut partitionner mon disque dur, garder OS 9 sur partition et installer OS 10 sur l'autre ?

J'ai chercché le "firmware" (je ne sais pas ce que c'est) mais les liens que tu as mis redirige vers des version pour imac  
eh oui je me suis rendu compte après que j'étais dans la section ordi de bureau, enfin je crois, c'est ma prmière utilisation de ce forum   
C'est promis je viendrais plus souvent   

@+


----------



## Dies irae (30 Mars 2005)

bonjour a toutes et a tous.. 


voila, j ai un ami qui vient d acheter sur ebay un iBook g3 300mhz avec 2x64m de ram.
il tourne pr le moment sous mac os 9.1.
DD de 6Go

jusque quel version mac os peut il monter? peut il tourner sous mac os x?
cet ordi supporte au maxi combien de memoire ram?
celle ci est elle la bonne? 

-----> http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=548

j ai lu attentivement vos reponses, donc avant tte chose il doit rajouter de la memoire et se serait preferable qu il s achete un DD externe..

merci de votre aide...


je debute aussi sur mac, j ai un PB 17'' je viens de l avoir il y a un mois tt juste donc pr moi no problemo!


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2005)

akhuya a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette réponse que je n'attendais pas avant au moins le lever du soleil
> 
> 
> J'ai oublié de le préciser mais mon PB a bien un port FireWire (400 je crois)
> ...




- Parce quelles sont déjà "lentes" sur des macs récents, mais bon tout est relatif, ça n'empêche pas certain de les utiliser. Avec un DD plus rapide et plus gros, ça sera déjà bcp mieux en effet. Faut prendre un DD 2,5 pouces IDE, un SEAGATE je pense, 7200 tours si tu as la moyens ou 5400 (le tien est un 4200). Pour les meilleurs marques ou DISC je crois qu'un ptit tour ds le forum portable s'impose. Ca doit coûter dans les 100 ¤.

- Je ne sais pas, j'imagine que la version OSX de FC est plus gourmande et demandera donc plus de ressources, mais si tu y arrivais sur OS9, tu y arriveras probablement tout autant sur OSX.

- Pour le firmware du PB 400 Fw c'est ICI c'est la MAJ du programme interne, vitale avant de passer à OSX panther.

- Pas de partitionnement sinon, ton DD est trop petit et puis c'est pas nécessaire, juste une préférence que j'ai.


----------



## JPTK (30 Mars 2005)

Dies irae a dit:
			
		

> bonjour a toutes et a tous..
> 
> 
> voila, j ai un ami qui vient d acheter sur ebay un iBook g3 300mhz avec 2x64m de ram.
> ...



Salut 

Sur ce modèle, le 1er ibook palourde, tu as 2 barrettes de ram, dont une qui est soudée, de 32 mo ou 64 mo suivant le modèle, tu peux rajouter une barrette de 512 mo sur le 2e slot, c'est le mieux que tu pourras faire.

Ouaouh, une résolution de 800 x 600, il commence vraiment à dater ce modèle, j'espère qu'il la pas acheté plus de 200 ¤  

Donc oui tu peux faire tourner OSX panther et pour la ram c'est plutôt ça qu'il faut, j'ai pas trouvé de modèle 512 mo. C'est donc de la SODIMM PC 66 (ou 100), 144 pins.


----------



## akhuya (31 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> - Parce quelles sont déjà "lentes" sur des macs récents, mais bon tout est relatif, ça n'empêche pas certain de les utiliser. Avec un DD plus rapide et plus gros, ça sera déjà bcp mieux en effet. Faut prendre un DD 2,5 pouces IDE, un SEAGATE je pense, 7200 tours si tu as la moyens ou 5400 (le tien est un 4200). Pour les meilleurs marques ou DISC je crois qu'un ptit tour ds le forum portable s'impose. Ca doit coûter dans les 100 ¤.
> 
> - Je ne sais pas, j'imagine que la version OSX de FC est plus gourmande et demandera donc plus de ressources, mais si tu y arrivais sur OS9, tu y arriveras probablement tout autant sur OSX.
> 
> ...



Merci pour tes conseils, cela devrait me permettre de bien avancer et de trouver toutes les bonnes solutions.
@+


----------



## azrael24 (1 Avril 2005)

encore un petit probleme.vivement que je passe a os X  
quand je demare lorsque mac OS 9.1 s'affiche il me marque:
"desole une erreur systeme est survennue
  table du systeme de fichier incorrecte
pour desactiver les extansions redemarrez en appuyant sur "Majuscule" "

alors avec la touche majuscule sa marche une fois sur deux et je trouve pas de "table du systeme de fichier"
pouvez vous m'aider? svp


----------



## ThiGre (1 Avril 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> encore un petit probleme.vivement que je passe a os X
> quand je demare lorsque mac OS 9.1 s'affiche il me marque:
> "desole une erreur systeme est survennue
> table du systeme de fichier incorrecte
> ...



Il faut redémarrer en vidant la PRAM (démarrage avec les touches Pomme-Alt-P-R pressées et maintenir pressées et attendre 2-3 bips systèmes), il y a aussi une manip à faire sur la pram avec techtool pour que ca ne revienne pas, mais je ne m'en souviens plus.


----------



## azrael24 (1 Avril 2005)

merci.
quelqu'un connait la manip avec techtool ?


----------



## NightWalker (1 Avril 2005)

Tu as essayé SOS Disque... sinon, je te conseille de faire les sauvegardes tant que c'est possibles...

En fait, tu ne peux pas voir/accéder à la table du système de fichier... seuls les utilitaires de disque peuvent y accéder...


----------



## azrael24 (2 Avril 2005)

j'ai Norton Utilities version 6 est-ce que ca marche?
sinon c'est quoi la PRAM?


----------



## Tiri (2 Avril 2005)

évite si possible norton. ca fout la merde + qu'autre chose...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

Excuses-moi Tiri de te contredire 

Autant sous OS X je déconseillerai l'utilisation de Norton Utilities, autant sous OS 9, il marchait plutôt bien...

Azrael24, S'il n'y a que OS 9 qui est installé sur ta machine, tu peux l'utiliser pour essayer de réparer ton disque. Mais il faut que tu démarre depuis le CD, sinon il ne pourra pas réparer la table...


----------



## azrael24 (2 Avril 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Excuses-moi Tiri de te contredire
> 
> Autant sous OS X je déconseillerai l'utilisation de Norton Utilities, autant sous OS 9, il marchait plutôt bien...
> 
> Azrael24, S'il n'y a que OS 9 qui est installé sur ta machine, tu peux l'utiliser pour essayer de réparer ton disque. Mais il faut que tu démarre depuis le CD, sinon il ne pourra pas réparer la table...


si je demarre avec le cd d'OS9 sa ne rique pas d'effacer mon disque dur?
en plus j'ai mac os 9.1 et le cd d'installation c'est pour mac os 9.0.3

j'ai lancé S.O.S disque et norton mais ils n'ont rien trouvés a part des erreurs mineurs.
sinon c'est quoi la PRAM?


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

Non, il n'y a aucun risque de démarrer depuis un CD... ton disque sera monté automatiquement sur le bureau...

En revanche, puisque ni SOS Disque, ni Norton n'arrive à trouver de problèmes... soit le problème a été résolu soit ils n'arrivent pas du tout à le réparer. Le mieux est que tu sauvegarde tout, puis tu réinstall tout proprement après avoir réinitialisé le disque...


----------



## azrael24 (2 Avril 2005)

il n'ont rien reparrés car il me la refait en le ralumment tout a l'heure


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

Bon, je pense que tu dois faire les sauvegardes vite... vite... tant que les fichiers sont encore "repèrables" ( :mouais: ) et réinitialiser le disque, puis tout réinstaller...


----------



## azrael24 (2 Avril 2005)

ca y est j'ai fait une restauration partielle et ca a l'air de marcher. a part quelque prob avec quicktime player et la connexion internet ca va.
mais je suis repassé sous Os 9.0.3 maintenant et est-ce qu'il faut que je re-passe sous 9.1 ou je peut rester sous 9.0.3 et comment je sais la version du firmware pour povoir passer a os X ?


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

Tu trouveras toutes les mises à jour OS 9ici 

Pour la mise à jour firmware, c'est là


----------



## azrael24 (2 Avril 2005)

merci mais j'avais deja ces adresse.
ce que j'aimerais savoir c'est si on peut voir la version du firmware sur mon imac


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2005)

Peut-être ceci pourra t'aider.


----------



## raboulga (3 Avril 2005)

Salut,
Je viens de lire la discussion et je vous livre mon problème.
J'ai moi-aussi un g3-500 (en attendant la maj des power-mac) sur lequel j'ai installé osx.2.8 avant de mettre à jour le firmware. J'ai fait cela il y a plusieurs moi sans me renseigner sur les dégâts que cela pouvait occasionner. Personne n'est parfait !
Depuis j'ai mis à jour le firmware. Il n'en demeure pas moins que j'ai le problème suivant :
il m'est impossible de démarrer directement sur os x ! Au démarrage j'ai la possibilité :
1. démarrer sous os 9 : ça marche.
2. Redémarrer d'os 9 à os x : ça marche.
3. Choisir le système en appuyant sur "alt" : ça marche.
4. Une fois sous os x , rédémarrer toujours sous x : ça marche.

En revanche, si j'ai le malheur d'éteindre mon ordi sous x, impossible de le redémarrer ! Le bouton s'allume, le DD crépite mais ça reste noir.... seule solution , un reset CPU.
Si quelqu'un a une petite idée ?


----------



## azrael24 (4 Avril 2005)

bonjour
j'aimerais savoir ou je peut remettre a jour mon java ?
car j'ai un logiciel qui me demande une version de java plus recente.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> j'aimerais savoir ou je peut remettre a jour mon java ?
> car j'ai un logiciel qui me demande une version de java plus recente.



OSX ? OS 9 ?


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2005)

raboulga a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Je viens de lire la discussion et je vous livre mon problème.
> J'ai moi-aussi un g3-500 (en attendant la maj des power-mac) sur lequel j'ai installé osx.2.8 avant de mettre à jour le firmware. J'ai fait cela il y a plusieurs moi sans me renseigner sur les dégâts que cela pouvait occasionner. Personne n'est parfait !
> Depuis j'ai mis à jour le firmware. Il n'en demeure pas moins que j'ai le problème suivant :
> ...



Tu as bien choisi ton disc de démarrage dans les prefs système ? Sinon une pile usée ou hors d'usage ne pourrait-elle pas engendrer ce genre de problème ?


----------



## azrael24 (5 Avril 2005)

pour os 9
et aussi je n'arrive plus a installer les drivers de mon imprimante


----------



## raboulga (6 Avril 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien choisi ton disc de démarrage dans les prefs système ? Sinon une pile usée ou hors d'usage ne pourrait-elle pas engendrer ce genre de problème ?



Le disque de démarrage a bien été choisi et la pile est neuve ... J'ajoute concernant les symptômes que la souris ne s'éclaire pas. Un peu comme si il manquait une petite étincelle électrique pour faire démarrer la bestiole .... J'en ai vraiment marre de rester sous os9 à cause de cette défaillance dont je ne vois aucun descriptif sur aucun forum.

Je crois que j'vais lancer un concours  : Qui saura sauver l'imac flower de raboulga ?


----------



## akhuya (6 Avril 2005)

Une fois passé de OS 9 à OS X,
Est ce que MS Office 98 pour Mac fonctionnera ?  :rateau: 
.............. je pourrai facilement importer mes boites mails actuellemnt sur Outlook Express ?
 
etc...

Merci


----------



## raboulga (6 Avril 2005)

Cette conversation croisée est digne de .......IONESCO. 
On continue ?


----------



## ThiGre (6 Avril 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> merci.
> quelqu'un connait la manip avec techtool ?



J'ai retrouvé:

tu télécharges sur le site de micromat  la version lite de Techtool 3.0.4
Dans la zone PRAM tu cliques et Zap la PRAM tu fais, ton mac redémarre et hop plus de problème de table au démarrage.

Garanti ! je viens de la faire sur un iBook graphique que je viens de réinstaller !


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2005)

akhuya a dit:
			
		

> Une fois passé de OS 9 à OS X,
> Est ce que MS Office 98 pour Mac fonctionnera ?  :rateau:
> .............. je pourrai facilement importer mes boites mails actuellemnt sur Outlook Express ?
> 
> ...



Office fonctionnera peut-être via classic, mais évidement il te faudra la version OSX sinon, la 2000 donc au moins.

Importer tes boites où ?????? Dans entourage ? Dans mail ? Arrêtez de faire comme si tout était évident et exprimez-vous un peu plus, c'est usant  :rateau: 

Puis débrouillez-vous un peu aussi, la fonction recherche c'est utile pour ça aussi, ces sujets sont abordés 1 fois par semaine, alors lisez un peu tout ce que vous trouvez, c'est plus difficile que d'attendre des réponses mais bon   

Et GOOGLE aussi c'est bien


----------



## akhuya (6 Avril 2005)

grosse colère !!!!
merci, je vais voir ce que je trouve avec "la fonction recherche"
quand à l'importation de ma messagerie, j'ai cru lire sur les différents forums (si si je t'assure, je ne fais pas que poser des questions et attendre les réponses, je cherche aussi   ) qu'il y a une messagerie integrer dans OS X. Ce n'est pas une question, je trouverais la réponse tout seul   

merci

ps : désolé je suis loin d'être un pro


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2005)

akhuya a dit:
			
		

> grosse colère !!!!
> merci, je vais voir ce que je trouve avec "la fonction recherche"
> quand à l'importation de ma messagerie, j'ai cru lire sur les différents forums (si si je t'assure, je ne fais pas que poser des questions et attendre les réponses, je cherche aussi   ) qu'il y a une messagerie integrer dans OS X. Ce n'est pas une question, je trouverais la réponse tout seul
> 
> ...




Ouai, pas terrible pour une grosse colère  :love: 

Tiens avec la fonction recherche bah j'ai trouvé CA.

Mais c'est vrai que si tu as pléthore de questions, mieux vaut ouvrir un nouveau sujet, parce que là ça devenait un peu du Ionesco effectivement, tant de questions dans un seul sujet c'est pas toujours évident


----------



## akhuya (6 Avril 2005)

moi j'aime bien Ionesco, mais désolé pour le manque de rigueur, c'est promis je recommencerai plus  :rose: 

Mais bon, je veux vraiment passer sous X, mais comme je suis pas expert, je suis pas rassuré et j'essai d'anticiper tous les problèmes que je pourrai rencontrer.

*MERCI* pour le lien et tes réponses


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2005)

akhuya a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien Ionesco, mais désolé pour le manque de rigueur, c'est promis je recommencerai plus  :rose:
> 
> Mais bon, je veux vraiment passer sous X, mais comme je suis pas expert, je suis pas rassuré et j'essai d'anticiper tous les problèmes que je pourrai rencontrer.
> 
> *MERCI* pour le lien et tes réponses



Moi aussi j'aime Ionesco, mais surtout au théatre ou alors sur papier, pas sur macg ! 

No problem, You are welcome !  

Tu risques pas grand chose en passant à Panther franchement, surtout si tu respectes bien les points suivants :

- MAJ du FIRMWARE effectuée.
- 256 mo de ram minimum.
- Proc G3 233 mhz minimum.

Après, y a toujours moyen de se débrouiller, tu feras vite tes repères, OSX c'est OS9 en 100 fois mieux, rien de plus


----------



## azrael24 (8 Avril 2005)

je pense que cela ne derrangera personne si je crée un nouveau topic pour parler de mes probleme    .d'ailleurs je remercie toute les personne qui mon aidé en repondant et aussi  merci à Poussy45 car a la basse c'est son topic et on le squat


----------



## azrael24 (8 Avril 2005)

au fait merci pour l'adresse ThiGre ça à bien marché


----------



## ThiGre (10 Avril 2005)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> au fait merci pour l'adresse ThiGre ça à bien marché



Mais de rien, content d'avoir pu te rendre un service


----------



## akhuya (9 Juin 2005)

juste pour dire que je susi passé sans soucis à OS X panther

l'installation n'a pas posé de problème
j'ai trouvé facilement les pilotes pour mes différents périphériques
tout fonctionne mieux, plus de plantage
les seuls "hics"

final cut ne se lance pas sous l'émulation de classic, il me faut redemarrer sous OS 9
importation des contacts d'Outlook Express vers le Carnet d'adresse impossible (mais pas de soucis pour les boites mails vers Mail)

Conclusion, qu'est ce que j'ai été c.. d'attendre aussi longtemps !!!
Ca va me couter un peu de sous si je veux mettre à jour ma logithèque pour ne pas avoir à émuler Classic mais ça vaut la peine. 

Un grand MERCI à tous ceux qui m'ont donné des conseils avec patience !
@+

Powerbook G3 pismo - FireWire - processeur 400 Mgh - DD 10 Go - RAM 576 Mo


----------

